# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  MDF VJ Panels Sydney?

## Fox2109

Hi everyone, I have recently purchased a small weatherboard cottage in Sydney and I would like to source some *MDF VJ Boards*. All the suppliers that I've managed to locate seem to be in Queensland, which increases the cost greatly due to transport.
Does anyone know of a supplier that makes these items in Sydney??

----------


## BRADFORD

I've never heard of mdf vj boards, however it occurs to me that they would be very easy to make by using sheet mdf and running v grooves in it with the router.
You then would be able to put up whole sheets at a time and not just one board at a time, also no joints to open up, could also be cheaper
Worth looking into 
Regards Bradford

----------


## Possum63

Not sure if this helps, but we found supplies in Bunnings. Just ask for VJ paneling.  
Possum  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Fox2109

Thanks for your help, I finally found some Easycraft VJ Panels in the 3rd Bunnings I went to.

----------


## Tools

If you are not going to paint this product then be careful of the edges as they can have stains that are not visible up close but when you stand back to look at your handywork they stand out like dogs. I am tryig to deal with this problem at the moment. 
Tools

----------


## Possum63

hope not.. :Doh: .we just lined the passage way in it and some of the walls in the dine room... sure its not oil stain on the vj craftwood? 
Possum

----------


## Tools

Actually the product we used was a veneer from the same company. It was easycraft easyclear, and the worst thing is that the owner of the company knew there was a problem but sent it out anyway! 
Tools

----------


## gerry71

> Thanks for your help, I finally found some Easycraft VJ Panels in the 3rd Bunnings I went to.

  Hi, can you please tell me what the cost was and what size you purchased.
Gerry

----------


## brissyboy

Hi 
If you can't fiand anyone cheaper than easycraft ones down there and you need a few it might be worth freighting them from Ozbuild materials in Brisbane. They make their own and they are almost halfthe price of bunnings.   Last time i bought I think they were about $28/ sheet for 3mx 12 moisture resitant. However I have been with them since day 1 so you may not get as quite a good deal but still way cheaper,

----------


## gerry71

> Hi 
> If you can't fiand anyone cheaper than easycraft ones down there and you need a few it might be worth freighting them from Ozbuild materials in Brisbane. They make their own and they are almost halfthe price of bunnings. Last time i bought I think they were about $28/ sheet for 3mx 12 moisture resitant. However I have been with them since day 1 so you may not get as quite a good deal but still way cheaper,

  Thanks Brissy

----------


## gerry71

Hey Brissy, got a quote from your suggestion at less than 1/2 the price than what i could get down here but freight will be a killer so i think i will continue to do what i have done all along, that is set up the jig get the router out and get covered in dust for another afternoon :Doh: 
it has worked well so far, will have to make it work again :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink 1: 
Gerry

----------


## Possum63

Try Bunnings they should be able to supply it for you.

----------

